# Monochorionic diamniotic twins



## lucylu101 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am now 14 weeks pregnant with identical twins and am after some information please.  I had my 12 week scan and was told that both babies are developing well.  I think it's re-assuance I'm after as I lost a pregnancy last year and could not bear for it to happen again?  I know there is a risk of ttts, but would like to know the odds of successfully carrying this pregnancy and delivering two healthy babies.  Please help

xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't give you any odds I'm afraid, but I think you have to take things day by day, and find reassurance that everything is well on the scan.  It is really hard to relax when you have lost a pregnancy, but every pregnancy is different and there is no reason why it should happen again.  Most miscarriages happen within the first 12 weeks, so you have already got past that stage, so things are already looking good.  Each day brings you closer to 40 weeks, and it will pass quickly.  Try to relax a bit more and enjoy the pregnancy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

